

Why posting to Reddit gives me anxiety - cjdarnault
https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/why-posting-to-reddit-gives-me-anxiety-90d7f207326a?source=most-recommended

======
paulhauggis
"The social pressure of being accepted and liked by your peers exists on
Reddit, and it feels like highschool all over again."

The reason it feels like highschool is because most likely, the people
responding to your posts negatively and down voting at every chance are high
school students (or sometimes younger) or early twenties (many still have this
mentality).

This is why we shouldn't take comments on the Internet very seriously: I
seriously doubt many adults would take relationship advice or debate politics
with a person still in middle school, but we somehow take criticism from those
very same people.

